# mantenedor



## azulc

"...assegurando, com isso, a sua credibilidade junto a legisladores, mantenedores, contribuintes e a sociedade en geral".
En esa frase,¿cómo se podría traducir al español "mantenedores"?
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Es el mismo que en portugués, mantenedor


----------



## Mangato

fernandobn97007 said:


> Es el mismo que en portugués, mantenedor


 
Pero, ¿cual es la función que ejerce un mantenedor? De las acepciones que recoje el DRAE, ninguna parece encajar en el contexto. ¿Patrocinador o sponsor?
*mantenedor**, ra**.*
*1. *adj. Que mantiene.
*2. *m. y f. ant. Persona que mantenía o sustentaba a otra.
*3. *m. Hombre encargado de mantener un torneo, justa, etc.
*4. *m. ant. Hombre que defiende o protege.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## azulc

Mangato said:


> Pero, ¿cual es la función que ejerce un mantenedor? De las acepciones que recoje el DRAE, ninguna parece encajar en el contexto. ¿Patrocinador o sponsor?
> *mantenedor**, ra**.*
> *1. *adj. Que mantiene.
> *2. *m. y f. ant. Persona que mantenía o sustentaba a otra.
> *3. *m. Hombre encargado de mantener un torneo, justa, etc.
> *4. *m. ant. Hombre que defiende o protege.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Ese es el problema: cuál es el sentido de la palabra. Yo, la verdad, no lo veo. Se me ocurrió que se podría referir a los partidarios o seguidores, pero no me convence. también pensé en los que financian un proyecto, los capitalistas, pero no sé.
Según el Aurélio es:
"Que mantém, sustenta, protege ou defende. 
S. m.  2.	 Aquele que mantém ou sustenta. 
         3.	 Defensor, campeão. [Sin., nessas acepç.: mantedor.]"
En fin, a alguien se le ocurre algo?
Gracias


----------



## azulc

fernandobn97007 said:


> Es el mismo que en portugués, mantenedor


Sí, en español existe la palabra "mantenedor", pero en esa frase no veo qué sentido puede tener.
Fernando, ¿vc poderia me explicar o sentido em português?
Muito obrigada.


----------



## Mangato

Si se tratase de alguna opción política, se me cocurre que podrían ser *militantes. *Pero no es mas que una especulación aventurada


----------



## fernandobn97007

En Português Mantenedor es
que mantiene, sostiene
que defiende, protege, defensor, protector


----------



## Mangato

Más o menos lo mismo que enespañol. El problema es el sentido que pueda tener en la frase. Matienen o sostienen, a quién?


----------



## azulc

Pois é. 
Realmente no sé. en el texto solo aparece una vez, en la frase que os mostré ("O desafio colocado para as agências e organizações na área pública é o de produzir, medir e comunicar resultados, assegurando, com isso, a sua credibilidade junto a legisladores, mantenedores, contribuintes e a sociedade em geral").
No tengo más indicios. Además, en general, el texto no es demasiado claro.
Bueno, gracias por todo.


----------



## Saint Germain

Rebuscando en google.pt, encontré que se usa como "personal de mantenimiento" (pues "mantenedor" no es un término muy usado en español europeo, aunque exista):

w.portalformativo.com/Carnet-Autorizado-de-Instalador-Mantenedor-Reparador-de-Calefaccion-y-ACS-u_1_1435.html

Tal vez por el contexto la traducción sería "administrador".


----------



## Mangato

Saint Germain said:


> Rebuscando en google.pt, encontré que se usa como "personal de mantenimiento" (pues "mantenedor" no es un término muy usado en español europeo, aunque exista):
> 
> w.portalformativo.com/Carnet-Autorizado-de-Instalador-Mantenedor-Reparador-de-Calefaccion-y-ACS-u_1_1435.html
> 
> Tal vez por el contexto la traducción sería "administrador".


Mantenedor en España es aquella persona que realiza labores de matenimiento o conservación de cualquier elemento o instalación. Habitualmente denominados operarios o técnicos de mantenimiento. El administrador lo asociamos más con el responsable de la correcta utilización de los recursos, aunque se diga aquello de:
_- administrador que administra y enfermo que enjuaga algo traga_ 

También se denomina mantenedor a quella persona que en algunos actos sociales o literarios presenta y entretiene (o aburre) a la audiencia entre actuaciones de participantes. Hoy día esta figura, que tiene en mi opinión un aroma a rancio, con todo mi respeto para las instituciones que conservan esta reliquia) prácticamente ha desaparecido y ha sido sustituido por presentadores más dinámicos.

Otro mantenedor que se jubila


----------



## azulc

Mangato said:


> Pero, ¿cual es la función que ejerce un mantenedor? De las acepciones que recoje el DRAE, ninguna parece encajar en el contexto. ¿Patrocinador o sponsor?
> *mantenedor**, ra**.*
> *1. *adj. Que mantiene.
> *2. *m. y f. ant. Persona que mantenía o sustentaba a otra.
> *3. *m. Hombre encargado de mantener un torneo, justa, etc.
> *4. *m. ant. Hombre que defiende o protege.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



He leído todo de nuevo y me parece que me voy a quedar con la idea de Mangato, "patrocinador", con el sentido del que financia, el que pone el dinero.
Había pensado conservar mantenedor, pero ya había encontrado en Google.es que con esta palabra se hace referencia normalmente al personal que se ocupa de la conservación, del mantenimiento.
Gracias de nuevo, sois muy amables.


----------



## JOSE LUCIMAR LOURENÇO DA

Em português, mantenedor é tudo isso e mais. Nessa acepção, significa a pessoa ou entidade que mantém uma entidade. Falemos de educação. Um colégio religioso pode ter como mantenedor a ordem religiosa; uma escola, faculdade, etc., pode ter como mantenedor/a uma ordem religiosa, uma associação sem fins lucrativos, etc. Então, o mantenedor é este ente público ou privado que mantém um trabalho social.

Também procurei bastante em espanhol e não encontrei nada parecido. Por isso, acho que patrocinador/a é a melhor opção.
Abraços,


----------



## WhoSoyEu

JOSE LUCIMAR LOURENÇO DA said:


> Em português, mantenedor é tudo isso e mais. Nessa acepção, significa a pessoa ou entidade que mantém uma entidade. Falemos de educação. Um colégio religioso pode ter como mantenedor a ordem religiosa; uma escola, faculdade, etc., pode ter como mantenedor/a uma ordem religiosa, uma associação sem fins lucrativos, etc. Então, o mantenedor é este ente público ou privado que mantém um trabalho social.
> 
> Também procurei bastante em espanhol e não encontrei nada parecido. Por isso, acho que patrocinador/a é a melhor opção.
> Abraços,


Estou de acordo com esta interpretação. O _*mantenedor*_, neste caso, é um tipo de *patrocinador*.


----------



## Tomby

JOSE LUCIMAR LOURENÇO DA said:


> Em português, *mantenedor* é tudo isso e mais. Nessa acepção, significa *a pessoa ou entidade que mantém uma entidade.* Falemos de educação. Um colégio religioso pode ter como mantenedor a ordem religiosa; uma escola, faculdade, etc., pode ter como mantenedor/a uma ordem religiosa, uma associação sem fins lucrativos, etc. Então, o mantenedor é este ente público ou privado que mantém um trabalho social.
> 
> Também procurei bastante em espanhol e não encontrei nada parecido. Por isso, acho que patrocinador/a é a melhor opção.
> Abraços,


Em espanhol essa pessoa ou entidade é mecenas (plural também _mecenas_).


----------

